# Induktionsspannung in Mehraderleitung



## downy (31 Januar 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen

Auf einigen Drähten in einer Olflex 24x1mm²-Leitung messe ich 6V.
(Verbindung zwischen Maschine und Schaltschrank).
Die Steuerspannung ist 24VDC. Diese sind an einer Seite auf einer 24VDC S7-Ausgangskarte und auf der anderen Seite an Möller Kontrolleuchten angeschlossen. Nun glimmen diese LED´s immer vor sich hin. Ist es möglich einen Lastwiderstand parallel zur LED zu schalten?
Welcher Widerstand ist zweckmäßig?
Max. Ausgangsstrom der Ausgänge 500mA.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß
downy


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

Moin   
Sind die "Drähte" auf denen Du die 6V misst freie Adern? Wenn ja, lege diese an einem Ende auf Masse oder PE.
Könnte dann schon behoben sein.


----------



## downy (31 Januar 2005)

Nein, sie sind auf beiden Seiten angeschlossen.
Leider kann ich auch keine extra Leitung legen; geschirmt wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

downy


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

Die 6V-Spannung wird ja sicherlich eine Wechselspannung sein (wegen der Vermutung Induktionsspannung)? 

Probiere doch mal einen Kondensator über die Leuchtmelder zu klemmen ... (irgendeinen Entstörkondensator für el. Geräte z.B.)

Ich weß allerdings nicht, wie es sich auf die Leutmelder auswirkt. Da die mir DC betrieben werden, dürfte es sie nicht weiter irritieren.


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Januar 2005)

hallo,
das mit den Widerständen ist total korrekt, halt probieren welcher wert passt, würde es mal mit 10k probieren, viel glück.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Zottel (31 Januar 2005)

Ich würde es mit <1kOhm probieren. Abschätzung Untergrenze: 24V(+20%) /450mA(-20%) = ca.30/0.4=75Ohm. Diese Grenze ist durch die Belastbarkeit deiner Ausgänge gegeben (auch Belastbarkeit des ganzen Moduls beachten!).


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Januar 2005)

dann muss der wiederstand von leistung aber gross genung ausgelegt sein 1k ungefähr 0,6w also 1w belastbarkeit.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

und bei 24v, die im normalfall anliegen?????? bruzzell,bruzzell????
mfg
dietmar


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2005)

@Dietmar: Du bist zu schnell. Ich hatte es gerade bemerkt und gelöscht da war Deine Reaktion schon zu lesen


----------



## downy (31 Januar 2005)

Hallo "Zottel"


			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es mit <1kOhm probieren. Abschätzung Untergrenze: 24V(+20%) /450mA(-20%) = ca.30/0.4=75Ohm. Diese Grenze ist durch die Belastbarkeit deiner Ausgänge gegeben (auch Belastbarkeit des ganzen Moduls beachten!).


Einer dieser Ausgänge kann max. mit 500mA belastet werden.
Gehst Du da mit dem Strom nicht etwas hoch ran?


downy


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

... ich würde es ja immernoch mit einem kondensator probieren ... oder liege ich da so falsch??  :?


----------



## Zottel (31 Januar 2005)

downy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo "Zottel"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ja, daß kann man nicht ausrechnen ohne den Innnenwiderstand der Spannungsquelle zu kennen. Dazu müßtest du z.B.die Spannung bei Belastung mit 2 verschiedenen rein ohmschen Widerständen (ohne Leuchtmelder) messen.
Da du aber schon 6V mißt, mußt du diese unter 1.6V (rote LED) ziehen. Wenn es mit 1K weg ist, ist es gut. Die 75Ohm sind nur der absolut niedrigste Wert, so daß du den Ausgang nicht zerstörst und noch 50mA für die LED übrig hast. Das mit dem Kondensator geht natürlich auch, aber rechnet mal C aus für 1k bei 50Hz:
		1
1000=----------
	50*3.14*2 *C

       1
C=---------------
     314000

ca 3.3 uF. So was gibts auch in Folie. Die kannst du nehmen, Elkos jedoch nicht.


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Januar 2005)

hallo,
dann könntest du das problem bekommen: ausgang schaltet ab, kondensator liefert noch spannug, lampen verlöschen verzögert.
ein ähnliches problem habe ich vor langer zeit auch schon gehabt: steuerleitung neben einer 600A gleichstromleitung, die kleinen schrack-relais haben immer geklappert, also widerstände paralell zur spule geschaltet und dann war ruhe.
ich kenne den äußeren umstände nicht, meist sind es lange leitungen, ungünstige leitungsführung, oder ein FU streut auch ganz gern vorallendingen ohne geschirmte motorleitung, oder ohne netzfilter.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## downy (31 Januar 2005)

Ich denke da werde ich mich von 2kOhm bis min. 1k-/750Ohm runtertasten und der Azubine bei Zeiten eine kleine "Lötübung" verpassen. :wink: 

Besten Dank bis dahin

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Zottel (1 Februar 2005)

downy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke da werde ich mich von 2kOhm bis min. 1k-/750Ohm runtertasten und der Azubine bei Zeiten eine kleine "Lötübung" verpassen. :wink:
> 
> Besten Dank bis dahin
> 
> ...


Da du eine Azubine hast:

könntest du sie ein bißchen mit dem Ohm'schen Gesetz üben lassen:
Einen Widerstand ANSTELLE des Leuchmelders anschließen->Spannung messen:
Anderen Widerstand ANSTELLE des Leuchmelders anschließen->Spannung messen:
Innenwiderstand der Spannungsquelle bestimmen.
Mit Labornetzteil bestimmen, ab welcher Spannung der Leuchmelder zu leuchten beginnt.
Parallelwiderstand berechnen, mit dem diese Spannung um 10%(sicheres Nichtleuchten) unterschritten wird.

Wenn ihr weniger Strom verschwenden wollt:
Den Leuchmeldern Z-Dioden in Reihe schalten-> Widerstand kann so vergrößert werde, da´ß nur die Summe von Leuchmelder-Betriebsspannung+Z-Spannung unterschritten wird.

Wenn dann noch Zeit ist: Oszilloskop nehmen, und gucken, ob die induzierte Spannung wirklich 50Hz ist. Wenn höher, lohnen sich Cs.

Zuletzt: Gucken, wie das Kabel verseilt ist. Die Induktionsspannung sinkt mit der vom Magnetfeld umschlossenen Fläche. Ein gängiges Verseilschema ist Selle +6 +12 Adern.
Dabei wäre es günstiger, eine der inneren Adern als Masse (gemeinsamen Anschluß) zu nehmen, da der Abstand innerer Ring- äußerer Ring immer kleiner ist als der 2er gegenüberliegender Adern des äüßeren Rings. (Noch günstiger wäre eine Ader aus dem inneren und 2 gegenüberliegende Adern des äüßeren Rings auf Masse zu legen).


----------



## downy (1 Februar 2005)

So...  Es funzt so weit!
Heute habe jetzt so lange rumgenörgelt dass ich mir ein Touch-Panel
verschreiben lassen habe. :lol: . Dann werde ich die Kiste erst mal
Bedienungstechnisch entkernen.
(Natürlich nachdem die kleine Messreihe beendet ist :wink: )

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Daniel B (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo , wie lange ist denn die Verbindungsleitung des Steuerschrankes und der Maschine ?
Vergiss nicht , je grösser die Last ist desto grösser der Spannungsfall ( vorallem bei DC ) auf der Leitung .Was für einen Querschnitt hat die Leitung ?

Greetz Daniel


----------

